# Just saying hello



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't believe I never even knew this forum was here, evidently I registered months ago but I don't remember doing it. I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
I've got mainly cichlids with my 4 Oscars being my absolute favorite. I've also got Angelfish, Discus, Blue Acaras (which might be Green Terrors lol), an Eartheater, Severums, lots of Clown Loaches, Betta girls, Cory Cats, quite a few fancy plecs & 2 commons, too many fish to name I guess.
I'm glad to have found this place, I've already seen a lot of good information and I've only been reading an hour or so.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello and welcom, I signed up last winter and have found it very informative and friendly, I'm sure you will really like it as I do...and Oscars are my very favorite as well... 8)


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, IzzyDawg-you're the only welcome I got lol!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to cichlid forum!

Let's see some oscar pics


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

welcome. i joined a few years ago and love2 this site. Lots of very e2xperianced folks here to bounce ideas off of. Now this kind of thread definately requires some show and tell, so lets see those Oscars!


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome ksane! Good to see you on the CF, lots of good stuff here. People here would love to see some pics! FYI, there a several Ofish people here as well as several CF people over there.....it's all good!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome, beautiful oscar in your avatar. Can't wait for some more pics. Lot's of good advice here.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

rofl! Now THAT'S the kind of welcome I like 
You all will be soooo sick of pictures, you'll be sorry you asked!
Here's my 4 Oscars:
My 1st Oscar and my special buddy, Inky (he's in the avatar):








My Red & Tiger Lutinos a few months ago:








My 5 1/2" Tiger. He's a HOOT! He's got this huge dip in his forehead and a long cool nose.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Al'Thor, I meant to tell you-it's great to see you, too!


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

ksane said:


> Al'Thor, I meant to tell you-it's great to see you, too!


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice oscars 8) They are ultimately my favorite fish.....oh yea, did I already mention that


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I've got so many fish but Oscars just FEEL right. They'll always be my favorite, too.
Like coming home after a long trip or something. Just comforting and familiar 
And I've NEVER known a fish as smart as an Oscar. I can show my Red Oscar the food and if he wants it he'll come to the top, I can direct him with an arm wave to the end of the tank and point to food at the bottom and he'll snatch it up. All the little things that make them so endearing.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's cool :thumb:  
I think a LARGE Oscar species tank would be cool. I really wanted to get started on one this year...have a bunch of the stuff already, but we had an oppertunity to put in a rental above the shop we are building and we started it. It won't be done in time to start that project till next year :? 
You should check out TheFishGuy's 800 gal set up...I think he said he had 11 of them in there...it's pretty sweet 8)


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

It'd be so hard trying to get that many that get along though. If you could base it on bio-load alone I'd go for it!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

O's are awesome. On of my favorites jumped out and died a few months back. I have two new buddies growing up in a grow out tank. I have lots of CA/SA and Africans, but I'll ALWAYS have at least 1 oscar in the collection.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome to the cichlid forum, ksane!
Nice oscars/pics...I enjoy seeing them here just as much as I've enjoyed seeing them over on the Ofish forum. :wink:

BV


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW that avatar oscar is amazing looking :thumb:


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys 
The one in my avatar is my 'baby'. He's just now a year old. It's because of him I ended up getting 3 more <g>


----------

